# [Jon Brazer Enterprises] Hey Lefties and Avian Fans, Here's Some Art For You



## dmccoy1693 (Jan 12, 2015)

With the first race of the Book of Heroic Races: Advanced Series in editing, I thought I would show off one of our signature characters. 

First up is *Corrakwak*, our signature tengu inquisitor. He is also our signature evil character. Greedy and not one to cross, Corrakwak fights those that threaten his people, or the world at large. 

Next up we have *Larin*, our signature changeling warpriest. She is also our signature left-handed lady. Devoted to the changeling goddess of purity and light, everything that their hag parentage opposes. 

We have more coming soon, so keep watching. 

Download the *Book of Heroic Races: Advanced Series* today at *d20FPSRD*, *Paizo* and *DriveThruRPG*/*RPGNow* and don't miss a race.


----------

